# Beinlinge???



## americo (22. August 2014)

Ich möchte mir für den Herbst Beinlinge für die kälteren Tage zulegen- NICHT für den WINTER!

Es gibt da leider eine Riesenauswahl und kein händler vor Ort wird davon allzuviel dahaben, nur eben SEINE Hersteller.
Ausserdem dürfte das Probieren schwierig werden, da sich die Passform erst nach längerem tragen herausstellt.

Irgendwie klingt das mit den Nanoflex/ No-Rain Modellen von Castelli/Sportful ganz interessant, grade wenn's etwas feucht hergeht.
Auch Endura hat mit den Themolite Ähnliches am Start.
Die Castelli sollen so für 8-16 Grad am Besten geeignet sein, die Sportful noch etwas drunter.

Eine interessante Alternative (auch preislich) die ich gefunden habe wären die Shimano Windstopper (GORE) Beinlinge. Zwar nicht wasserabweisend, aber dafür eben "Winddicht". hat jemand hier grade in Punkto Passform Erfahrungen?

Die wäre natürlich grundsätzlich wichtig , dass nichts rutscht oder scheuert (hier sind die Kniekehlen der neuralgische Punkt).

Aber da gibt's wie ich gegoogelt habe durchaus recht unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Einige Tests loben die Castelli/Sportful über den grünen Klee, Andere (Besitzer) klagen über den rauen scheuernden Stoff.

Welche Erfahrungen oder Tips habt ihr denn dazu, gibt's irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## Jocki (22. August 2014)

Bei Planet X hauen sie die Arm- und Beinlinge von Assos um 40% reduziert raus.
Ich habe Assos Knielinge die passen gut.
Chiba Knielinge aus Roubaix Material passen auch gut.
Endura Beinlinge (Wasserabweisend) da scheuern die nähte.
Skinfit Beinlinge passen wiederum gut.
Nanoflex Armlinge passen auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (22. August 2014)

americo schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir für den Herbst Beinlinge für die kälteren Tage zulegen- NICHT für den WINTER!



Ist bei euch noch so warm, ich trag seit längerem schon Beinlinge bei Temperaturen unter 20C im Hochsommer. 

Es gibt Armlinge und Beinlinge die auch gut wasserresistent sind z.b. Nanoflex von Castelli oder Sportful No Rain.


----------



## americo (29. August 2014)

ich hab mir jetzt trotzdem die Endura Windchill Beinlinge bestellt und hab Sie heute bekommen.
Ich hab Sie nur mal kurz anprobiert, Sie sitzen sehr gut, sind angenehm auf den ersten Blick, nicht zu dick, gut verarbeitet...
Am oderen Innenrand mit Innengummierung, aussen auch...
Ich bin schonmal gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz.
So langsam könnte ich zum echten Endura Fan werden. Übrigends diesmal auch 1a Kundenservice wg. Größenberatung.


----------



## Moga (29. August 2014)

Ich benutze Knielinge. Finde ich für den Herbst am besten. Habe diese hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B0052JXEJI&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21

Passen tun sie gut. Trage sie von 15°C-0°C. Darunter geht auch noch, dann aber nicht so lange. Feuchtigkeit und Wind werden meiner Meinung nach eigentlich echt gut abgehalten.


----------



## Raze (5. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich suche relativ warme Beinlinge für den Restwinter und die kalten Tage. Welche haben keine oder wenig Nähte, da diese mich oft in der Kniekehle unangenehm reiben und einen Reißverschluss für den leichteren Einstieg?

Oft ist das auf den Herstellerbildern nicht richtig ersichtlich.


----------



## americo (5. März 2021)

In der Kniekehle sollten eigentlich ohnehin keine nähte sein, die sind ja normalerweise seitlich.
Ich hab die Endura immer noch und bis sehr zufrieden damit. Ist aber auch schon ein paar Jährchen her...


----------



## Raze (5. März 2021)

Hallo, habe 4 Paar ältere Beinlinge: Shimano, Protective, Gore und Gonso. Die Einzigen die keine Naht haben sind von Shimano. Sie haben leider auch keinen Reißverschluss.

Unangenehm sind die Beinlinge, bei der die Naht durch die Kniekehle geht. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Batman (5. März 2021)

Ich kann Dir die Castelli Nanoflex empfehlen.
warm, wasserabweisend und haben Reißverschluss.
die Naht stört (mich) nich.
würde ich immer wieder kaufen


----------



## Altmetal (6. März 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche relativ warme Beinlinge für den Restwinter und die kalten Tage. Welche haben keine oder wenig Nähte, da diese mich oft in der Kniekehle unangenehm reiben und einen Reißverschluss für den leichteren Einstieg?
> 
> Oft ist das auf den Herstellerbildern nicht richtig ersichtlich.


Vaude Legwarmer II - Es gibt zwar eine Naht an der Beinrückseite, aber die ist für mich nicht spürbar. RV am Beinabschluss vorhanden.


----------



## Raze (7. März 2021)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Vaude Legwarmer II - Es gibt zwar eine Naht an der Beinrückseite, aber die ist für mich nicht spürbar. RV am Beinabschluss vorhanden.


Hi, ich bin gerade am bestellen. Wo läuft die Naht, genau durch die Kniekehle horizontal, senkrecht oder seitlich vorbei? Ich kann es auf dem Herstellerbild nicht erkennen? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altmetal (7. März 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Wo läuft die Naht, genau durch die Kniekehle horizontal,


Bei mir genau so. Aber Stoff und Naht sind so weich, dass ich das nicht spüre. Bei meinen Gripgrab Midseasons ist das nicht so angenehm.


----------



## Raze (7. März 2021)

Hallo @Altmetal, danke. Ich habe 2 Paar bestellt. In der Roadbike haben sie auch sehr gut abgeschnitten. Schon eine seltsame Zeit, wo man nichts mehr anprobieren kann und Klamotten auf Verdacht bestellt. Das Retoure ist einfach nicht so meins...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. März 2021)

Da Beinlinge bei mir immer unangenehm rutschen und auch sonst nicht der Bringer sind, habe ich mir für einen schmalen Taler eine lange Skiunterhose bei Decathlon gekauft. Warm, kein Rutschen, keine Nähte, wo sie nicht hingehören. Einfach entspanntes Fahren.


----------



## Altmetal (8. März 2021)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Da Beinlinge bei mir immer unangenehm rutschen


Beinlinge darfst du nicht bei Decathlon kaufen. Die rutschen nämlich. Für die Vaude und die Gripgrab hingegen trifft das nicht zu. Alles andere ist persönliche Präferenz. Statt der langen Unterhose wäre eine Laufhose eventuell eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. März 2021)

Laufhose ist ein guter Ansatz. 
Da ist man flexibel. Besonders in der Übergangszeit. Morgens saukalt, gegen Mittag läuft der Schweiß und der Platz im Rucksack ist zu Ende. 

Meine Beinlinge waren vom Stadler und für meine Begriffe schweineteuer. Ich hab das später nochmals mit anderen und auch mit vom Kollegen geliehenen versucht. Hat alles nicht befriedigend funktioniert.
Bis ich dann auf die Idee mit den Skiunterhosen kam. Die gängen aber optisch auch gut als Laufhose durch.
Das ist viel entspannteres Fahren, weil alles am Platz bleibt.


----------



## --- (8. März 2021)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Da Beinlinge bei mir immer unangenehm rutschen und auch sonst nicht der Bringer sind, habe ich mir für einen schmalen Taler eine lange Skiunterhose bei Decathlon gekauft. Warm, kein Rutschen, keine Nähte, wo sie nicht hingehören. Einfach entspanntes Fahren.


Der Vorteil von Beinlingen oder Armlingen ist halt gerade der das man sie schnell aus- und anziehen kann. Bei einer langen Unterhose musst du ja alles ablegen untenrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJTornado (8. März 2021)

Die Lauftights zieht man *über* die Bib, where's the problem?


----------



## Der_Graue (8. März 2021)

Fahre gerne mit Beinlingen und finde sie gut, denn man hat sie schnell an und ausgezogen.
Ziehe immer die Beine der kurzen Radhose drüber, denn die haben innen Siliconstreifen und dann rutsch halt nix mehr


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. März 2021)

--- schrieb:


> Bei einer langen Unterhose musst du ja alles ablegen untenrum.


Nur die Baggy zusätzlich. Schuhe müssen auch den Beinlingen weichen. Dafür rutscht nichts mehr und schneller zum anziehen als die Beinlinge ist sie auch. Macht 30s mehr. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, das geht doch nicht wirklich um ein paar Sekunden. 





BlackLupo schrieb:


> Fahre gerne mit Beinlingen und finde sie gut, denn man hat sie schnell an und ausgezogen.
> Ziehe immer die Beine der kurzen Radhose drüber, denn die haben innen Siliconstreifen und dann rutsch halt nix mehr


Klar, im Westerwald muss das schneller gehen, sonst erfriert man noch im Hochsommer. Und sieh mal, was für Tricks die Kollegen anwenden müssen, damit es nicht rutscht. 
Nö, lassma, ich bleib bei meinen Hosen, ist viel entspannter.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. März 2021)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Nur die Baggy zusätzlich. Schuhe müssen auch den Beinlingen weichen. Dafür rutscht nichts mehr und schneller zum anziehen als die Beinlinge ist sie auch. Macht 30s mehr. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, das geht doch nicht wirklich um ein paar Sekunden.
> Klar, im Westerwald muss das schneller gehen, sonst erfriert man noch im Hochsommer. Und sieh mal, was für Tricks die Kollegen anwenden müssen, damit es nicht rutscht.
> Nö, lassma, ich bleib bei meinen Hosen, ist viel entspannter.


Jeder sollte das machen, worauf er Lust hat 
Wenn´s ganz kalt ist ziehe ich auch die Laufhosen an.
Aber dann habe ich immer ein Problem wenn ich Pieseln muss, dass dauert dann immer ewig lange bis ich soweit bin


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. März 2021)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Jeder sollte das machen, worauf er Lust hat


Mach ich immer und sowieso. 





BlackLupo schrieb:


> Aber dann habe ich immer ein Problem wenn ich Pieseln muss, dass dauert dann immer ewig lange bis ich soweit bin


Entweder eher pullern, oder wie die Eskimos, Loch reinschneiden.


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. März 2021)

Das kommt drauf an WIE warm du es brauchst? Also für welchen Temperaturbereich speziell?
Ich hab hier die komplette Range von Castelli liegen inzwischen. 

Sommer UV Schutz > Castelli UPF
Regen > Castelli Nanoflex
kalt > Castelli Thermoflex
Übergang > Castelli seamless

Die seamless sind wirklich nahtlos und super angenehm zu tragen. Gestern zum geocachen angehabt, absolut nix von gemerkt. Mein Setup war kurze Thermoflex (Omloop) Bib > die ist gefleect und geht bis zum Knie. Dazu die seamless Knielinge und lange Merinosocken. Drüber damit es ziviler aussieht in der Stadt und weil es doch ganz schön kalt und arg windig war die dünne ungefütterte Gore C5 Windstopper Trail Softshellhose. War perfekt die Kombi. Temperatur 4°C gefühlt wie -1°C (+windchill). Hatte die ganze Zeit angenehm temperierte Beine, nie geschwitzt oder gefroren. Winddicht sind die Beinlinge nicht. 

Castelli gibt die seamless Serie von 10°C-20°C an, ich denke das dürfte so in etwa hinhauen bei Bewegung wenn man sonst nix drüber trägt. 
Weiterer Vorteil > die Dinger kannst du winzig zusammenrollen. Brauchen kaum Platz wenn nicht in Gebrauch. Wenn ich die Thermoflex dagegen sehe, da haben alleine die Beinlinge soviel Volumen gerollt wie das ganze seamless Set. Winziger ist nur das UPF Set, dafür hat das leider auch feine Nähte und ist natürlich hauptsächlich für Hochsommer zu gebrauchen.  

Am besten du suchst mal speziell nach Nahtlos bzw. seamless wenn du nach Beinlingen suchst im Netz.


----------



## Der_Graue (8. März 2021)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ...
> Entweder eher pullern, oder wie die Eskimos, Loch reinschneiden.


Das hättest du wohl gerne, nicht mit mir


----------



## Der_Graue (2. April 2021)

... die Beinlinge von Craft (Übergang) und Endura (aus Merinowolle) sind auch nicht schlecht  
Sie sind halt was günstiger wie Castelli, aber auch brauchbar!


----------



## monkeyonpedals (2. April 2021)

Ich weiß, dass es einige kleine Beutel gibt, die flüssiges Salz und ein Stück Metall verwenden, und wenn man dieses Metall zusammendrückt, wurmt es sofort. Ich habe eines von meinem Vater und er hat vergessen, wo er es gekauft hat, aber wenn jemand weiß, wie es heißt, kann man danach suchen


----------



## Altmetal (3. April 2021)

Warum sollte man das tun? Und was hat das mit Beinlingen zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. April 2021)

monkeyonpedals schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es einige kleine Beutel gibt, die flüssiges Salz und ein Stück Metall verwenden, und wenn man dieses Metall zusammendrückt, wurmt es sofort. Ich habe eines von meinem Vater und er hat vergessen, wo er es gekauft hat, aber wenn jemand weiß, wie es heißt, kann man danach suchen


Und ich mag Kuchen mit Sahne🤣

Hab welche von Vaude und Sportful.
Welche ich auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann.


----------



## pacechris (3. April 2021)

Mich nervt bei Beinlinge der Reißverschluss


----------



## Raze (3. April 2021)

Wenn ihr noch weiter so ein Schei$$ hier schreibt, mach ich euch Beinlinge.


----------



## Altmetal (4. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Mich nervt bei Beinlinge der Reißverschluss


Dann kauf dir welche ohne. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## pacechris (4. April 2021)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir welche ohne. 🤷‍♀️


Hab noch keine ohne gesehen 🤔

Hätte übrigens welche von Vaude abzugeben 😁
Wie neu 🤗


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. April 2021)

Habe noch nie welche "mit" gesehen


----------



## pacechris (4. April 2021)

Gianty schrieb:


> Habe noch nie welche "mit" gesehen


Welche haben denn keinen 🤔


----------



## schmitr3 (4. April 2021)

Mavic evtl.


----------



## DaTo1978 (4. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Welche haben denn keinen 🤔


Decathlon, die Van Rysel. Find ich gut, vorne mit Fleece.

Grüße David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altmetal (5. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hab noch keine ohne gesehen


Meine GripGrab midseason sind ohne RV. Aber mit Naht in der Kniekehle.


DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Decathlon, die Van Rysel. Find ich gut, vorne mit Fleece.


Haben die jetzt einen Silikonabschluss oder Ähnliches, damit die Dinger nicht rutschen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Welche haben denn keinen 🤔


GORE, ROTWILD, VAUDE, GONSO

Alle, die in meinem Schrank hängen.


----------



## DaTo1978 (5. April 2021)

Altmetal schrieb:


> Haben die jetzt einen Silikonabschluss oder Ähnliches, damit die Dinger nicht rutschen?


Ja, oben ein durchgehender Ring aus Silikon. Die halten super und rutschen (zumindest bei mir) nicht.

Grüße David


----------



## Andy_29 (5. April 2021)

Habe Beinlinge von Decathlon.
ROADR 500 Winter, sind innen angeraut, haben oben einen ca. 5mm breiten Silikonstreifen und nur eine Naht senkrecht an der Beinaußenseite entlang.
Leider sind meine Oberschenkel nicht so ganz kompatibel. 
Ich ziehe die Radhose über die Beinlinge, dann rutscht auch nichts.


----------



## pacechris (5. April 2021)

Gianty schrieb:


> GORE, ROTWILD, VAUDE, GONSO
> 
> Alle, die in meinem Schrank hängen.


Meinst du Knieling oder Beinlinge ❓


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Meinst du Knieling oder Beinlinge ❓


Beide haben keine RV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (5. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hätte übrigens welche von Vaude abzugeben 😁
> Wie neu 🤗



Meine Vaude habe ich 2 mal mit 30 Grad gewaschen - die hängen jetzt wie abgetakelte Oma-Strapse. Sind nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Und nein - es gibt keine pics


----------



## Altmetal (5. April 2021)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Ja, oben ein durchgehender Ring aus Silikon. Die halten super und rutschen (zumindest bei mir) nicht.
> 
> Grüße David


ok. Danke.  
Meine hatten das nicht und sind deshalb gerutscht wie blöd.


----------



## DaTo1978 (5. April 2021)

Altmetal schrieb:


> ok. Danke.
> Meine hatten das nicht und sind deshalb gerutscht wie blöd.


In paar Minuten kann ich Bilder hochladen, falls gewünscht


----------



## pacechris (5. April 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Meine Vaude habe ich 2 mal mit 30 Grad gewaschen - hängen jetzt wie abgetakelte Oma-Strapse. Sind nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Und nein - es gibt keine pics


Gewaschen hab ich die auch schon, für ein Vergleich fehlt mir die optische "Vision"
Und nein, ich will auch keine 🙈🤣

Aber meine sind noch ok


----------



## Altmetal (5. April 2021)

Raze schrieb:


> Meine Vaude habe ich 2 mal mit 30 Grad gewaschen - hängen jetzt wie abgetakelte Oma-Strapse. Sind nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Und nein - es gibt keine pics


Autsch! Meine sind noch gut. Da würde ich doch mal bei Vaude nachhaken, was da los ist.


----------



## Altmetal (5. April 2021)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> In paar Minuten kann ich Bilder hochladen, falls gewünscht


Erstmal nicht nötig. Im Moment bin ich versorgt. Aber gut zu wissen, dass Decathlon hier Produktpflege getrieben hat.


----------



## DaTo1978 (5. April 2021)

Hier noch für alle interessierten die Bilder. Vorne ist Fleece, hinten sind Reflektoren aufgedruckt und oben ist innen ein durchgehender Silikonring.

Grüße David


----------



## pacechris (5. April 2021)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Hier noch für alle interessierten die Bilder. Vorne ist Fleece, hinten sind Reflektoren aufgedruckt und oben ist innen ein durchgehender Silikonring.
> 
> Grüße David


Müssten die hier sein, oder?





__





						BEINLINGE FÜR KALTES WETTER BLACK
					

BEINLINGE FÜR KALTES WETTER BLACK. Beinlinge für kaltes Wetter werden als Ergänzung zu einer kurzen Winterhose getragen, um deine Beine bei Temperaturen von 7 bis 14 °C zu schützen.  Nur €19.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## DaTo1978 (5. April 2021)

pacechris schrieb:


> Müssten die hier sein, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exakt, sind die. Bin für den Preis mal echt zufrieden!

Grüße David


----------

